# New knee...... ready to go!!



## Fishfreek (Jun 10, 2017)

5 years ago I was diagnosed with bladder cancer that they found while doing blood work for a partial knee replacement. What a surprise that blood work was. Well of course the knee became secondary and the cancer moved to the front of the line as priority. Well I am happy now because the cancer was clear enough at the first of the year for the doctor to recommend that I have the knee fixed. So that's what I did last Wednesday May 31st. I've been chilling at the house making fishing plans. Going to work this Makoplasty knee and get my monies worth. I've got a lot of time to make up for. Just had to tell someone!!! Been locked up alone too long.


----------



## Snowshoe (Jun 10, 2017)

Great news.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 10, 2017)

wow - talk about a Double Whammy !!
wishing you continued wellness.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 10, 2017)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. I have heard that after replacing joints the majority of people wish they had done it sooner. I hope yours goes as well.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jun 10, 2017)

Awesome, congratulations! Now enjoy life and the water, may the good Lord continue your healing......


----------



## richg99 (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations....I knew SOMEBODY was missing around here. Ha Ha.

I, too, will join you in 4 weeks. 

I found out just yesterday that my left knee is bone on bone. I will head back to Houston in 2 weeks; go to special "knee/hip replacement school" that the Hospital mandates; and on July 13 get 'er done!

Hate leaving cool, cool, cool TN to go back to Hot, Hot, Hot Houston, but Texas is where my doctor is. No one going to cut my leg unless it is He !

Keep us informed as to your progress. You've already got the hard part of Physical Therapy under your belt, I'll bet.

richg99


----------



## Johnny (Jun 10, 2017)

one word of very personal advice about this procedure.
there are some serious bacteria germs floating around
in ALL hospitals (and therapy rooms) these days - especially this new "super bug" virus.
just pay attention to who is changing your bandages and what
precautions THEY are taking to keep everything sterile (and you safe).

my mother had a knee replacement and it got infected with
some pretty bad stuff - she passed away a year later from it.

just be alert !!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## overboard (Jun 10, 2017)

Good to hear on both counts, should be good to go for at least another 100,000 mi.!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 11, 2017)

I am so happy to see triumphs like yours. I hope the PT goes well and you are back on the water soon.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 11, 2017)

Johnny said:


> one word of very personal advice about this procedure.
> there are some serious bacteria germs floating around
> in ALL hospitals (and therapy rooms) these days - especially this new "super bug" virus.
> just pay attention to who is changing your bandages and what
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I've worked for medical devise companies most of my life. I even worked for Styker. They make the knees and hips. I've seen it all including hip replacement. I only remember one person not happy with a knee and a few that just never rehabilitated. If it were me I'd go on a health kick now. Eat like an athlete, work out and eat vitamins and glocosimine. Buy the best stuff GNC sells including JYM protein powder for fruit smoothies with milk for calcium. Get as healthy as you can. Fiber up with pro biotics while your at it and start chugging water now. 
Young guy get sick or hurt and gives up. Old farmer of 80 facing sure death says "I gotta get out of here and get that fence fixed." Guess which one walks out? For the rest of you with failing joints then do what the MMA cage fighters and NFL players all do. Do the number one treatment in the world. Do what our phamicudical companies and FDA conspire to not let you do in the USA. Do what the farmers do to horses, cows and pigs when they blow a knee. Rub DMSO on it from a farm supply. Joints are sulfur. DMSO is a sulfur solvent so it soaks right in and feeds your joint. I walked off a snapped ACL. Nobody is cutting on me unless death is imminent. If you have the balls to let them cut you and have the staying power to get and stay on a health kick then your diligent rehabilitation will yield excellent results. You want a doctor that has done hundreds of knee replacements. Don't search for what joint is best and make suggestions. They are all good with the best being the one the doctor wants to use. Good luck to you and Rich.


----------

